# where to get nerite snails?



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

I didn't see any on aquabid but would like a handful for my tank. Is it true that I could buy these from a saltwater/reef store and acclimate them to fresh water? If so, there's a great store nearby that would be perfect. If not, where do I get these gems? Thanks a lot!

Andy


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Try here... Welcome To Wilma's Home On The Web

I think I've heard of people acclimating Nerites from salt to fresh, but I'm not real sure.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

They're easy to convert to FW, but the eggs won't hatch without salt.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

how would i go about acclimating them? Is it just like drip acclimating a sensitive fish, or does it take more time? I suppose I could put them in an aerated bucket and add a bit of fresh water each day until the salt is mostly diluted. Does anyone have a tactic that works, so I don't have to reinvent the wheel?

Barring that, I'll go to Wilma. Thanks for the link!


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

And if you buy them from wilma they will be in fresh water already when you get them.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

yeah, good point. I just try to avoid shipping stuff whenever possible. It's only $8, but it's probably a pain for the snails. It's cold here, too.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Olive nerites are freshwater.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Where do you live. If you're in the Pittsburgh area All Oddball Aquatics has them in stock for freshwater.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm in Ann Arbor, MI.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

then probably your best bet would be Wilma


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

yeah, but $2 a snail + shipping gets steep when I'll need a dozen or so. I found them at Arizona Aquatic Gardens for .75 but I have to check into the shipping.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

If I remember right, AZ gardens has a pretty big minimum order. You would need to order more than a dozen!

I was going to get some from them as well. Now I'm going to get them from Wilma when I have some extra cash.

Brian


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

wow, yeah, just saw that. It looks like minimum $35 and $20 to ship. I guess Wilma's my gal for these.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Wilma has nice snails. Certainly worth the money, and they all arrived live and well. I've read alot of bad stuff about the other place, including dead livestock.


----------

